# Bacon



## metaluno67 (Jul 15, 2013)

I bought a hog and finally got to make some bacon. I did a wet brine and then two different dry brines. First dry was rubbed with maple syrup, black pepper and salt. The second rubbed with salt, pepper, thyme, and bay leaf. 
Here's the dry rubs 
The after smoke. Used hickory with an apple finish. 

Sliced and ready for the freezer

Will be cooking at a big Waterfowl Festival for opinions.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks great. How long did you smoke it?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## metaluno67 (Jul 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Looks great. How long did you smoke it?
> Happy smoken.
> David


Smoked for 4 hours at 220 with constant smoke. What is great about it is once it comes out its ready to eat like it is. The house smelled like bacon for days.


----------



## smoke-inator (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice!


----------

